# Max Payne 3 Social Club anmeldung geht nicht



## Nerz (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab die steam version von max payne 3 und wenn ich das spiel gestartet habe und ich mich beim Social Club anmelde kommt die meldung, Bitte vergewissere dich, das du Internetzugang hast und versuche es noch einmal.
Meine internetverbindung geht ohne probleme und die firewall hatte ich auch schon mal aus gemacht hat aber auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## Klingelmann (2. Juni 2012)

ich habe die dvd version des spiels und wenn ich steam einschalte geht der social club offline. so wie es aussieht stöhren sich die beiden programme. wo der fehler genau zwischen social club und steam liegt kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Brokensword (2. Juni 2012)

ich hab die DVD Version, hatte heute Steam in hintergrund laufen und es gab keine Probleme.
geh mal im Steam auf Max Payne > rechtklick > eigenschaften > Steam Community im Spiel deaktivieren
bei manchen games führt das zu Problemen


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Wie in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: die Dateien von R*, das Spiel selbst, der Launcher und Socialclub, wurden von meinem AV, Kaspersky Internet Sec., automatisch auf die Firewallliste gesetzt und dort blockiert.

Ich musste sie per Hand 'freischalten' und danach lief alles wunderbar. Übrigens reicht es nicht unbedingt die Firewall nur auszumachen, am besten eine Regel definieren!


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Schon lustig. Ich deaktiviere doch für ein SPIEL nicht meine Sicherheit.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Schon lustig. Ich deaktiviere doch für ein SPIEL nicht meine Sicherheit.


 ... brauchst du doch auch garnicht?  

Wie ich bereits oben meinte, ich musste aufgrund der allein von Kaspersky (!) vorgenommenen Einstellung selbst Hand anlegen, damit es funktioniert.

Wie setzt du, um bei meinem Beispiel zubleiben, jetzt damit deine Sicherheit aufs Spiel?!


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Tue ich ja garnicht. Bei mir läuft der Titel ohne Änderungen. Aber wenn ich oben lese "habe vorrübergehend meine Firewall ausgeschalten", dann denke ich mir schon ab und an, dass Hersteller mit solchen regelmäßigen Verfehlungen es schon geschafft haben, dass Spieler ein Game über ihre Sicherheit stellen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Tue ich ja garnicht. Bei mir läuft der Titel ohne Änderungen. Aber wenn ich oben lese "habe vorrübergehend meine Firewall ausgeschalten", dann denke ich mir schon ab und an, dass Hersteller mit solchen regelmäßigen Verfehlungen es schon geschafft haben, dass Spieler ein Game über ihre Sicherheit stellen.


 Moment ... das ist aber Unsinn in deiner Argumentationslogik. 

Der Hersteller, sprich R*, kann nicht wissen, welcher Kunde welchen Virenscanner benutzt und wie diese reagieren. Schau dir die ganzen 'false positive' Warnungen von AntiVir an, mein Kasper hat keinen Virus gefunden, die Firewall hat aber autonom (!) die Dateien geblockt & mir, als User, *keine* Information gegeben.

Soll R* nun jedem Kunden erklären wie er seine Firewall zu bedienen hat bzw. ihm erklären, wie und was er konfigurieren muss?!

Das sollte nicht die Aufgabe von R* sein und um sich eben diesen Ärger zu ersparen, kommt der Hinweis vom Setup sein AV zu beenden.


----------



## Nerz (2. Juni 2012)

An der firewall hängt es nicht weil ich bin alle einstellungen durch gegangen und er blockiert max payne sowie den social club nicht


----------



## Achius (5. Juni 2012)

Selbes Problem bei mir. Komme irgendwie auf keine grünen Zweig.
Social Club direkt bzw. über Max Payne 3 --> "keine Internetverbindung"
Rockstar Homepage --> Funkt.

Firewall blockiert nichts (Kaspersky)


----------



## Nerz (6. Juni 2012)

weiss jemand vieleicht was für ports max payne bzw der social club benutzt. weil es könnte ja vieleicht sein das ich die ports bei meinem router erst öffnen muss.


----------



## schudini (4. November 2012)

Nerz schrieb:


> Ich hab die steam version von max payne 3 und wenn ich das spiel gestartet habe und ich mich beim Social Club anmelde kommt die meldung, Bitte vergewissere dich, das du Internetzugang hast und versuche es noch einmal.
> Meine internetverbindung geht ohne probleme und die firewall hatte ich auch schon mal aus gemacht hat aber auch nicht geklappt.



eine lösung für dieses problem gefunden? hab mir mp3 gestern gekauft und es klappt auf grund dessen nicht -.-'


----------



## Ronin7 (27. Dezember 2012)

hast wohl dein Geld aus dem fenster geworfen....willkommen im (social) Club ^^


----------



## Ronin7 (28. Dezember 2012)

Nerz schrieb:


> weiss jemand vieleicht was für ports max payne bzw der social club benutzt. weil es könnte ja vieleicht sein das ich die ports bei meinem router erst öffnen muss.


 

Die zu öffnenden Ports sind:

Spielersuche: UDP-Port 27900

NAT-Verhandlung: UDP-Port 27901

Aktivierung: Port 443

Weitere zu öffnende Ports, falls weiterhin Probleme bestehen – möglicherweise nicht benötigt:
•6667
•3783
•27900
•28900
•29900
•29901
•13139
•6515
•6500


----------



## Ronin7 (28. Dezember 2012)

also nachdem ich in xp anti spy bei "automatisches update von stammzertifikaten deaktivieren" den haken rausgenommen habe gings wieder.


----------

